# Fluval Flex 15 Gallon



## eddie1973 (Dec 4, 2016)

I was looking at my LFS for a nano planted tank. I saw a Fluval Flex 15 Gallon for $139. Does anyone have this tank? Is the 7500K lighting good enough for plants?


----------



## RogierFvV (Dec 16, 2014)

Cute tank, from the looks of it, that lighting is going to be marginal for planted tank usage. Some good youtube videos on unboxing it would tell you enough.


----------



## Mike16T (Jun 13, 2016)

I like how the tank look, BUT very disappointed on how thin the glass that they use. I recently shop for an all-in-one tank and Fluval Flex was my first choice but when I saw it in person from one of the LFS in our area, lifted the box, it's very light weight so I asked the owner of the store if I can check the tank inside and the reason why it's so light is because of the thickness of the glass. I don't trust the longevity of the glass plus sometime we accidentally bump our tanks with something and with that in my head, I didn't pull the trigger for it. I went with the Nuvo Fusion Nano series tank instead. Much better built quality. Off course I only got the tank only because the light that came with the Nuvo Fusion is for saltwater. =) 

Good luck. Fluval Flex, very nice design but I don't trust the thickness of the glass. That's my opinion though..


----------

